# Insulating Basement Walls???



## pmfinnegan2 (May 19, 2006)

I am going to be finishing my basement interior.  Along the poured concrete basement walls I am going to putting up studs.  When I insulate in between them do I just use regular fiberglass isulation, or do I have to use something special because it is along concrete walls?


----------



## Square Eye (May 19, 2006)

Foam board is by far the preferred insulation in an area that could possibly see moisture. Fiberglass will absorb moisture and hold it in a non-ventilated environment for an unbelievable amount of time. Meanwhile, mold and rot will set in and work it's majic on the surrounding wood and wall board. Foam, well, closed cell styrofoam, will not hold moisture. It comes in blue, white, green and pink depending on where you buy it. The old style foil faced foam board will evetually absorb water, but the newer stuff will not. There is another thread on this subject. I'll post a link as soon as I find it.


----------



## Square Eye (May 19, 2006)

http://www.houserepairtalk.com/showthread.php?t=629

Similar situation.


----------



## woodworkingmenace (May 19, 2006)

Ok, first off, you make your sill plate (bottom of your wall), out of treated lumber.  Then use regular pine for the uprights.  

Now, keep the wood approximately 1/2 inch from the wall, (unless you use treated lumber for this also).  I would go with the pink corning fiberglass R-13 insulation for the walls, if you have the room after you mark off the wall area.

Put a chalk mark down, for the wood, and the 1/2 inch so that you will see just how much room you will have left...Especially if your going to do all four walls this way...Those 2X4s take up some space!  (Figuring that all four walls are poured, though, they may  not be..so, its just my assumption).

Drop ceiling on the top, so you can get to the plumbing and electrical wiring if needed be.

For the basement floor, put 4 mil plastic on the ground.. a 12" X 12" square and duct tape it down for 24 hours to see if you get moisture wicking up from the concrete.  (do this when you have some good rains, or a few days of rain, to be sure), and if not, then put indoor, out door carpeting or basically any type of carpeting with a foam backer padding.   

Of course, you could be "safe", and put sleepers down, 1X2s and space every 8"  and put plywood over that, to be sure (again, make sure its treated lumber), and cut the lumber outside in the air, or plenty of ventilation from the copper sulfate, (you dont want to breathe this stuff in your lungs).

Ok, my diatribe is over for this thread for awhile, others will "chime in" and give better ideas, but, these are mine... 

Hmmm I shouldnt of eaten supper, cause ol' square eyes (unless he is trying to immitate popeye the sailor, he shoud have two of them peepers to see with, eh?)...hmmmm ... got ahead of me...LOL!!!  

Jesse


----------



## inspectorD (May 24, 2006)

I knew I would find it.....
WWW.buildingscience.com/resources/basements.htm
Always test your basement for radon before you need to tear it out to mitigate a problem
Enjoy your basement.


----------

